# Fischen mit der Mormyschka



## gismowolf (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich war heute an der Antiesen fischen und hab`s mit der Mormyschka versucht.
Dachte,ich könnte für unsere Huchenfischer einige Aitel fangen,aber es hat nur 
eine Trutta drauf gebissen.Die wurde natürlich schonendst zurückgesetzt!
Donnerstag oder zu Silvester werde ich`s nochmal versuchen!  :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

Schöne forelle Gismowolf. Hast du von einer Mauer oder vom Steg geangelt? Hat die wenigstens ordentlich rabatz gemacht? Und wie füh´rst du die mormyschka?


----------



## gismowolf (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

Servus Karpfenchamp!
Geangelt hab ich von der Uferböschung neben einem Busch,von dem die Äste übers Wasser hängen.Ich hoffte,daß unterhalb einige Wurzeln frei in`s Wasser wachsen,unter denen Fische einen Einstand finden.Leider waren da keine Döbel,die ich eigentlich fangen wollte.Zum Fischen mit der Mormy : An der Rutenspitze ist ein feinstfühliger Bißanzeiger in den Spitzenring geschraubt oder mit Klebeband befestigt.Man läßt die Mormy an dünnstem Monofil(0,08mm)bis auf den Grund sinken und dann macht man 
ähnlich wie beim Pilkfischen Auf-u.Abbewegungen,jedoch mit Miniausmaßen.Ca.10-15cm auf u.ab,etwas ruhig halten und das Ganze wiederholen.Den Biß merkst Du am feinen Gegenzupfer des Bißanzeigers.


----------



## rob (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

petri wolfgang und danke für die bilder.
kann ich so nicht auch mit meiner winkelpicker fischen?die hat eine super feine spitze!könnt ich auch einfach ein kleines spaltblei auf den haken klemmen?
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

@Natürlich kannst Du,Robert!
Der kleine Unterschied ist der,daß eine Mormy bedingt durch die Ellipsoidform beim Absinken auch seitlich ausbricht und daher unkontrollierte Bewegungen nach allen Seiten und Richtungen macht und meiner Meinung nach sind es diese Bewegungen,die die Fische richtig aggressiv macht und nach dem Störenfried schnappen läßt,auch wenn sie keinen Hunger haben!!(=nicht beißen wollen!).Aber einige Mormys sind ja schnell gemacht!Hier der link:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41983
Und feinste Bißanzeiger zum Aufkleben mit einem Isolierband auf die Rutenspitze auch :Hier einige Fotos dazu!Natürlich kann man auch feinste sensible Spitzen
einer Winkelpickerrute verwenden.Aber ich will`s noch feiner und montiere auf die Winkelpickerspitze auch einen ganz feinen Bißanzeiger.Jetzt hätt ich bald vergessener Draht,aus dem ich die Bißanzeiger auf den Fotos hier mache ist
Federstahldraht mit 0,25mm ø.Bestens geeignet dafür sind auch gerissene
D,A u.E-Saiten einer Gitarre!!


----------



## voice (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

@gismo.....ich muss mal was loswerden....bei allem gezanke geneide und gemecker hier im board finde ich es absolut klasse wie du dich hier einbringst.....deine berichte und erklärungen sind immer toll bebildert interessant und fachlich excellent....meine hochachtung....
voice


----------



## gismowolf (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

@voice!
Danke für Deine Anerkennung!Es gibt eine einfache Erklärung dafür!Mir macht es riesigen Spaß und noch mehr Spaß,wenn ich auch Zeit dafür habe,Erfahrungen weiterzugeben. :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

Hallo Gismo

Feine Sache das Angeln mit Mormyschka.
Ich habe das früher in meiner alten Heimat öfters gemacht.Ich bin sehr viel zum Eisangeln gewesen.
Ich habe übrigens noch originale Mormys aus Russland zu Hause.

PS: irgendwann schaffe ich es noch Dir Deine ersehnten Dinge zu schicken.  Im neuen Jahr soll ja alles besser werden.   #h


----------



## gismowolf (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

Servus Micha!
Du mußt großen Streß und viele Dinge um die Ohren gehabt haben!Hab Dich länger am Board nicht gesehen!!Freut mich,daß Du mich trotzdem nicht vergessen hast!
Wünsche Dir und Deinen Lieben einen guten Rutsch,beste Gesundheit und daß Eure sehnlichsten Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen und vor allem ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil!!
Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

Bitte haut mich nicht,aber ich zeige Euch hier noch eine Bilderfolge,wie man den Bißanzeiger an einer beliebigen Rutenspitze anbringt!!:q  #h
Kleiner Tipp noch: um die Empfindlichkeit zu erhöhen oder niedriger zu machen
kann man den BA lang oder kurz mit Klebeband fixieren und um ihn besser sehen zu können,biegt man ihn gleich nach dem Klebeband etwas zur Seite!!


----------



## rob (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

genau so werden wir es in einer stunden versuchen!
leider haben wir keine maden.nur kleine würmer.....freu mich schon.werde berichten wie es lief.lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

grias euch AW fischer wie siehts aus habt ihr etaws gefangen am weekend? mfg.#h


----------



## posengucker (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

Hallo Gregor,

leider nur einen Biss auf Köfi verzeichnet, der auch noch ins Leere ging.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischen mit der Mormyschka*

ja so ein shieeet.war ein schöner biss,aber leider.....
mit der mormyschka ist nicht wirklich was gegangen,haben uns aber eher auf die räuber konzentriert.das wetter war ja optimal...schau mer mal wenn es weiter so warm bleibt geht bestimmt am ende der woche wieder was.
lg rob


----------

